# recipes for alcholic halloween punch



## piratewench (Oct 2, 2005)

*Witches Brew*



We have made this for the past 3 years and it kicks butt. We serve it in a large Cauldron. This year we are going to try dry ice.
I think you can also use Everclear. 
Make sure you warn your guests because it sneeks up on you.
Happy Halloween


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

We made this last year for 50+ people & had several compliments, even the men liked it. I like it cuz it has very little sugar. I also like the really dark red color for our fountain.

2 qt. grape crystal light
2 qt. rasberry crystal light
64 oz. light cranberry juice cocktail
1 liter club soda
booze to taste - we used barcardi limon but vodka would work well too.


----------



## zerocle (Oct 24, 2006)

We call your witches brew ghetto lemonade, that stuff is amazing, i like Jack;s recipe, just out of curiosity, how much alcohol did you use?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh, I don't know, dump some in taste, dump so more. I suppose it was somewhere around 3/4 of a liter.


----------



## admitted_glutton (Oct 25, 2006)

*pumpkin-head concoction*

we called this drink "pumpkinhead" because of the frothy, creamy head it produced. not exactly a punch, but it was a smashing success at several halloween parties. try it, but beware its potency!

- 2 oz old granddad bourbon (the 100 proof stuff, not the sissy 86 proof)
- a cup of sprite
- a generous dollop of pumpkin ice cream.

The pumpkin goes really well with the flavors of old granddad (pie crust, pecan). Leave the bottle out and let the partygoers laugh at the comical label. You could create the bourbon+sprite mixture beforehand and just add a dollop of ice cream to each individual cup.


----------



## jinnythewitch (Oct 12, 2006)

*alchoholic halloween punch*

Thanks for all your replies, have gone for Jackie's recipe and have bought some flashing eyeballs from Ebay to put round the base of the punch bowel to add to the effect.

Thanks

Jinnythewitch


----------



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jackielantern said:


> We made this last year for 50+ people & had several compliments, even the men liked it. I like it cuz it has very little sugar. I also like the really dark red color for our fountain.
> 
> 2 qt. grape crystal light
> 2 qt. rasberry crystal light
> ...


Do you think this could be made with Malibu Rum?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Uh, I don't know. I'm having a hard time imagining coconut with the grape and cranberry.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I'm going to try Jackie's recipe with a bottle of pineapple rum that was left over from my luau. Now if I can just find the Crystal Light made with Splenda in those flavors.......


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Most grocery stores carry Crystal Light, and grape & rasberry ice are the more popular flavors, around here anyway. I actually use the knock off brand of Crystal Light from Walmart.


----------



## Corpse Bride (Oct 3, 2006)

I've made this, the last couple of years and everyone seems to like it. I got it from here http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html#brew

Witches' Brew (2000)

(this one pretty much fills a 12-quart cauldron)

four 48 oz cans pineapple juice
one 96 oz bottle orange juice
four 2 liter bottles lemon-lime soda
one 1.75 liter bottle vodka
one 1.75 liter bottle rum

All measurements are approximate. Adjust to your own taste.
Mix well. Pour into your cauldron, preferably with chunks of dry ice to create the bubbling steam effect.
(Be careful NOT to drink or eat or in any way come in direct contact with skin with any chunks of dry ice -
you can get burned by the extreme cold!)


----------

